# Schaudt Control Panel IT992



## JohnBen (Jun 8, 2007)

I have the following fault with the control panel in my 2003 Hymer B584:
when I try to check the voltage in the motor batter and the habitation batteries, the gauge registers about 11 volts and then stays at the same point ie it does not go back to zero.
The batteries themselves are fine ie they have full voltage in them.

Does anyone have any ideas on this please?

JohnBen


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi JohnBen and welcome to MHF.

I've no idea of an answer to your question but it does seem to have sunk rather quickly and I'm sure someone will be along soon who can give you an answer. If not, as it seems to be a bit thin on the forum this afternoon, then be sure to give it this post a bump. There are lots of Hymer owners.

G


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

If it is a meter with a needle (ie not a digital display) it is almost certainly due to the needle physically sticking.

Try giving the face of the meter a sharp tap to see if the needle dislodges and returns to zero.

I suspect something is causing it to stick at the 11V point and is not allowing it to go higher.

The meter is almost certainly a very cheap standard item.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Don't we have the manual for these items in our download area? There might be a clue in there.

Gerald

_Edit: we don't seem to have that model no. in the downloads. We have other Schaudt manuals, but not that one. Sorry._


----------



## helvic (Dec 15, 2007)

i have the same problem with my 2007 hymer to date it has had 3 new panels under warrenty and after a few months the problem reoccurs i now have a voltmeter which i plug into my cigarette lighter socket and into my aux 12v socket i am wating for a reply from the manufactures in germany reguarding the panel i will keep you informed 

steve


----------



## JohnBen (Jun 8, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions on this. I have tried the tapping technique but no joy!

But I have uploaded the English Language Manuals for the IT992 Instrument Panel and the EBL99 Electrobloc onto the User Manuals section of Resources in case any of the electrically trained can use them to shed some light on the issue!

Regards

John B


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

JohnBen said:


> Thanks for the suggestions on this. I have tried the tapping technique but no joy!
> 
> But I have uploaded the English Language Manuals for the IT992 Instrument Panel and the EBL99 Electrobloc onto the User Manuals section of Resources in case any of the electrically trained can use them to shed some light on the issue!
> 
> ...


Thanks for doing that. I have downloaded the IT992 manual but cannot see the one for EBL99. It would be very useful - save me having to translate from German with a Mac Widget every time I need to refer to it.

Philip


----------



## JohnBen (Jun 8, 2007)

Ref upload of Electrbloc 99 I have done it again . But, I agree, it is not showing...if you send me your email i will forward a copy to you.

John B


----------



## helvic (Dec 15, 2007)

good morning johnben with ref to your faulty control panel
if you email [email protected] they will be able to assist you i myself are in the process of sending my panel back to them rather than hymer (there is a 5 times mark up if you buy a new panel through hymer) i hope this info is some help regards steve


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

If all else fails I also have the manual for the EBL99 Elektroblock. PM me an email address and I will send it on
C.


----------



## helvic (Dec 15, 2007)

johnben i forgot to mention in my earlier post that schaudt will actually repair your panel regards steve


----------

